# Please Help, Dew Claw/ Quick exposed



## d0rky1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi, my dog's name is Brownie. And his dew claw is broken, and I can see the quick, can anyone give me some advice or know if it's gonna be fine? it doesnt seem to be hurting him too much, he's just licking it. he wont let me touch it tho. i did clean it with some h2o2 as well. any advice or suggestions welcomed, thx! Vet is worse case scenario for me.

http://www.fullmeltbubble.com/gallery/files/2/3/6/8/browniesdewclaw.jpg


----------



## Tannerg (Dec 15, 2012)

he will be fine dont worry, i def would not go to the vet for a broken nail


----------



## d0rky1 (Dec 15, 2012)

cool, thx for the fast reply!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah don't touch it, the nail will fall off and it will be fine. If you have antibiotics I'd start them if not watch for infection that's really the only concern.


----------



## d0rky1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thx Performance!!!


----------

